# هندسة القيمة Value Engineering



## المهند س هندسة (5 أبريل 2007)

ابحث عن أي كتب أو معلومات عن ال VALUE ENGINEERIG :81: 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ياسر بركة (7 فبراير 2009)

لدى بعض المعلومات عن الموضوع وإليك بعض الروابط التي ستفيدك انشاء الله 
http://www.value-engineering.com/consulting.htm​​http://www.wordiq.com/definition/Value_engineering
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_engineering
http://www.nab.usace.army.mil/whatwedo/ValueEngineering.htm
http://www.lza.com/lza/vs/value_engineering1.html
http://www.titoma.com.tw/mechanical-engineering.shtml?source=adwords_valueEng&gclid=COOPguqVgYICFRxNGgodhChVEA
http://www.vetoday.com/value-engineering.php
http://www.vecp.com/
http://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/circulars/a131/a131.html​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2009)

اليك اخي الكريم موضوعين 

يناقشا موضوع الهندسة القيمية بشكل مهم

احدهما به ملف بحث على الوورد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56129



والاخر مناقشة بين الاعضاء عن اهمية الهندسة القيمية عمليا بالمشاريع الموجودة بالطبيعة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57893

ارجو ان تجد فيهما افادة للجميع


----------



## هبة هبوش (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جميل ولكن انا ادرس مادة في الجامعة نماذج حل المشكلات الادارية وجزء من هذه المادة عن هندسة القيمة وطلب من مدرس المادة احضار اسماء شركات عربية تستخدم هندسة القيمة في نظامها
هل تستطيع مساعدتي في ذلك؟:18:


----------



## yehia1701 (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أقوم بتحضير رسالة الماجستير فى هندسة القيمة وأود رسائل سابقة فى هذا المجال هل تستطيعوا مساعدتى


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد بن عايض (23 مارس 2011)

للرفع........


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مجهووووووووود أكثر من رائع 

الصراحة انا من فترة سمعت عن الــ v e 

بس بقالي مدة قصيرة جداااااااااا

وبحاول أجمع كل المعلومات عنها من المنتدى هنا


لماذا لا يوجد موضوع به جميع المواضيع الخاصة بهذا العلم ؟؟؟


والسلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته​


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته

مطلوب مساعدة عاجلة بهذا الموضوع للمشروع الذي أعمل به .
برجاء الافادة عن نوع الملفات المطلوبة لدراسة هذا المشروع 
وهل يوجد شخص متطوع للمساعدة بهذه المهمة .
برجاء سرعة التفاعل والرد حيث أن الموضوع عاجل

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

ألا يوجد أي شخص متطوع للمساهمة بدراسة هذا المشروع طبقاً لهندسة القيمة ؟

برجاء التفاعل

وشكراً


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## yehia1701 (7 يوليو 2012)

يمكننى المساهمة والتطوع


----------

